# Gnome 3 - jak zainstalowac?

## calif

Witam.

Jak mogę zainstalowac gnome3 na gentoo?  :Smile: 

Mam świezy system.

Probowalem wg. poradnikow w necie (layman -a gnome), ale nie znajduje zandych overlayów.

pozdrawiam

----------

## Pryka

Dziwne bo ja zrobiłem przed chwilą layman -L i jak wół jest tam gnome:

```
gnome                     [Git       ] (git://git.o.g.o/proj/gnome.git, http://git.o.g.o/gitroot/proj/gnome.git, git+ssh://git@git.o.g.o/proj/gnome.git  
```

ps. masz laymana z gitem?

Chociaż nie wiem czy to coś pomoże, bo sam używam roślina a gita nie mam w flagach dodanego.

----------

## Zwierzak

Daruj sobie. Lepiej przejść na KDE4.

----------

## SlashBeast

Zwierzak: Nie wnosisz nic do tematu.

layman -a gnome moze nie dzialac, musisz najpierw dac 'layman -L' wtedy sprawdza jakie sa zdalne repo i layman -a gnome zadziala, znany blad, ponoc nawet feature.

----------

## calif

Ok, udalo sie, teraz wystarczy dac emerge gnome?

----------

## soban_

Tak, wystarczy zemergowac nowego gnoma np (emerge -avquDN world gnome) i powinno Ci upgradowac gnoma, albo pociagnac w wersji 3. Przy okazji dodaj tez [SOLVED] do tematu jesli sie uda ( :

----------

## calif

Z tego co widzę, instaluje mi sie gnome-2.32.1.

Co teraz?

----------

## soban_

Masz taki wpis w /etc/make.conf?

```
[10:58:24 - 11-06-12] /home/soban % cat /etc/make.conf | grep layman

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf 
```

Listing 2.2: Informawanie Portage o repozytoriach laymana

----------

## calif

Ok, dodałem teraz i już widzi gnome-3, tylko teraz wyskakują jakieś błędy. (z zamaskowaniem i flagami sobie chyba poradziłem  :Smile:  )

Co muszę zrobic?

BŁĄD:

```
http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404860/
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Najnowsze Gnome jest w 2 overlayach:

* gnome

* gnome-live  - w tym są najświeższe i mocno niestabilne rzeczy.

 Oba ściagniesz laymanem.

Potem:

```
emerge autounmask

autounmask gnome-shell
```

 i powinno ruszyć.

Biorąc pod uwagę moje doświadczenia z Gnome3 na Gentoo, radzę backup systemu, lub przynajmniej krytycznych i ważnych danych. Zwłaszcza w przypadku overlaya gnome-live.

Osobista uwaga do Gnome3 - nie warto, skórka nie warta wyprawy.

Radzę poczekać około pół roku, aż Gnome3 się ustabilizuje i doszlifuje. ( w okolicach wersji 3.2.*)

A poza tym było:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6646745.html

Ja robiłem wg tego przepisu, i zrobiło to u mnie gruntowny bajzel w systemie (dwa miesiące temu):

http://reinemuth.info/gnome3-unter-gentoo-installieren-20101214.html

Co do cudowności gnome-shell i muttera, to jak osiągnie 30% możliwości Gnome 2.32 z Compizem i Emeraldem, to będzie o czym gadać, na razie nie ma.

Bo Gnome-shell ma wymagania sprzętowe porównywalne z Compizem.

W dodatku apletów, wzorów  pulpitu, itp zgodnych z  Gnome3 jest jakieś 5%, reszta na razie tylko na Gnome 2.

Edyta:

Mam w tej chwili stabilny system, rozwalać go nie zamierzam, ale u mnie gnome3  zapowiada się tak:

http://pastebin.com/HZqYtD3n

To by było na tyle.

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Jun 12, 2011 1:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## calif

Na razie rezygnuję z gnome3, poczekam aż pojawi się oficjalna aktualizacja w repo gentoo.  :Smile: 

Nie mam czasu za bardzo aby się bawic w środowisko graficzne. Instalnę sobie gnome 2 i będzie dobrze.

Swoją droga, prosze o pomoc w tym watku:

```
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882231.html
```

Pozdrawiam i dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## soban_

 *calif wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/404860/
> ```
> ...

  *calif wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882231.html
> ```
> ...

 @calif na przyloszc: *Quote:*   

> [ url = https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882231.html ] Tutaj [ /url ]

 Wyglada tak: Tutaj  ( :

----------

